# "sitzungen" und sound

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Der X-server läuft ja, nur das mit dem einloggen nervt! Ich kann mit meinem standard user, den ich auch schon unter suse 8.0 hatte, nur kde starten, und auch das nur über den kdm. Egal was ich im feld "Sitzung" auswähle, der startet immer kde! Mit allen anderen usern gehts!

Wenn ich mit startx parameter starte, kommt:

/usr/X11/bin/xterm :  bad command line option "parameter"

Der kdm sieht übrigens echt kackig aus! Am anfang war der im gewöhnlichen kde style. Da hab ich aber im kontrollzentrum die anzuzeigenden user, das bg image und anderes eingestellt, und plötzlich wird der in so einem kackigen möchtegern kde1 style dargestellt. Das gleiche prob hab ich unter suse aber auch!

Zuletzt noch hab ich keinen sound! Beim starten von kde meldet der:

Device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)

Was bedeutet denn das?!

Gruss

dev

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Also in dem Punkt Sound kann ich nur sagen, das Du mal schauen

solltest, ob die Datei dsp in /dev wirklich vorhanden ist.

Wenn nicht, mache einen symbolischen Link auf /dev/sound/dsp

```
ln -s /dev/sound/dsp /dev/dsp
```

und dann sieh Dir die Dateirechte an. Die Gruppe der dsp-Datei

sollte immer "audio" sein.. Je nachdem, welcher User den dsp

nutzt, wird der Besitzer der Datei dsp übernommen. Das wird

mittels devfsd gelöst. Ausserdem sollten die User, die Sound

haben sollen, zusätzlich zu Ihrer standard Gruppe in der 'audio'-

Gruppe sein.

----------

## Beforegod

Vielleicht wäre es Interessant was für ein Soundsystem du verwendest.

Desweiteren muss in Deiner /etc/rc.conf unter XSession="xx" für XX Dein jeweiliger Standard Desktop stehen. In Deiner Konfiguration wird wahrscheinlich KDE stehen also lass das Feld leer oder mach was anderes.

Und lass es mit dem symbolischen Link. DevFS löst das von allein.

----------

## jaso

Zum sound:

Die Datei /dev/dsp müßte ein Link auf /dev/sound/...  sein (ich habe eben

kein gentoo zur Hand, um Dir den genauen Pfad zu nennen).  Der Link

sollte, wenn Dein Soundtreiber geladen ist von devfs automatisch

angelegt werden.

Sieh Dir dann bei dieser Datei mal die Rechte an. 

Das Devicefile sollte root:audio gehören und für others keine Lese-/Schreibrechte besitzen. Damit Du auch auf das Device zugreifen kannst, muß Dein User auch der Gruppe audio angehören.

Das kannst Du in /etc/group nachsehen. Oder Du gibst das Kommando "groups" ein.

Wenn /dev/dsp nicht vorhanden ist, ist wahrscheinlich der Soundtreiber nicht geladen (-> lsmod). Falls er als Modul erstellt wurde, kannst Du ihn in /etc/modules.autoload eintragen, damit er beim booten automatisch

geladen wird.

Tschau ...Last edited by jaso on Tue Jul 30, 2002 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

Also auch wenn mir das jetzt einige net glauben wollen, aber das verzeinchnis /dev/sound ist bei mir leer!  :Confused: 

kdm sieht jetzt voll edel aus! Ich hab mir nämlich das mosfet theme installiert!! Schaut einfach mal auf themes.kde.org unter 'most downloads' vorbei. Edle styles, ich muss schon sagen!

Als sound system benutz ich wohl meistens den artsd, und sonst werd ich mal schauen...

----------

## jaso

Ist denn auch der Soundtreiber im Kernel geladen (nicht artsd), sondern der Kerneltreiber ? z.B. sb für den Soundblaster ... Was ist im Kernel für Deine Soundkarte konfiguriert ? Wenn der Treiber nicht geladen wurde, gibt es auch kein /dev/sound ...

----------

## Deever

Also 'lsmod' gibt mir folgendes aus:

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-mixer-oss          11168   0  (autoclean) (unused)

snd                    27720   0  (autoclean) [snd-mixer-oss]
```

Im kontrollzentrum unter Information / Klänge hab ich aber tatsächlich:

Card config:

--- no soundcards ---

Audio devices : NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Synth devices : NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices : NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers : NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Mixers : NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Meine Soundkarte ist eine VIA 82C686. Ich hab mal den 'OSS sound modules' support des kernel deaktiviert, ist der notwendig?

thx!

dev

----------

## jaso

Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen, 2.4.19 unterstützt den  "VIA 82C686 Audio Codec" doch direkt. Daher würde ich dieses Modul übersetzen und einbinden und OSS vergessen.

----------

## Deever

Ich benutz zwar den den guten alten 2.4.18er  :Wink: , aber probieres mal aus den VIA 82C686 fest in den kernel zu binden, meine 3com netzwerkkarte hat als modul nämlich auch probleme gemacht!!

thx!

----------

## tux-fan

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Also 'lsmod' gibt mir folgendes aus:
> 
> ```
> Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
> 
> ...

 

Da fehlt noch snd-pcm-oss und der Treiber für deine Soundkarte.

----------

## Beforegod

Genau..

gib in Deiner /etc/modules.autoload noch folgende Zeilen ein:

snd-pcm-oss

und dann haste Dein /dev/dsp

----------

## Deever

Also das sind meine einstellungen unter 'Sound' in der config:

```
CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=y

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=y
```

Um den sound zu testen hab ich mir bei dieser gelegenheit grad mal xmms geemerget. Der sound funzt aber immer noch net!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## Deever

Also nur ums schon auszuschliessen:

Meine böxchen sind eingeschaltet!!!  :Very Happy:  ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Beforegod

Hast du auch (sorry für die Blöde frage) Deine Lautstärke hochgeregelt??

Steht Sie vielleicht auf "MUTE"?

Emerge dir mal ermixer und sieh nach!

----------

## Deever

Hi...

Also wenn ich beim xmms das oss ausgabe plugin auswähle, hängt es sich auf!!!  :Sad: 

Ich hab den mal von der k-onsole gestartet und das plugin 'esound' aktiviert, dann meckerte der aber, ob ich das richtige plugin ausgewählt hätte...hab dann wieder das oss aktiviert, und der hat sich wieder erhängt! Da hab ich mit ctrl+c abgewürgt...

Hier die ausgaben:

 *Quote:*   

> deever@deever deever $ xmms
> 
> <Init> : Avifile CVS-020801-15:33-3.1
> 
> <Init> : Available CPU flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse
> ...

 

esd?! Ist das net der sound server von gnome?!  :Confused: 

ps: @ before_god

ermixer is cool, danke für den tip!  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Ja also ich habs jetzt nochmals mit dem gentoo-r7 kernel probiert.

Wie schon immer mit den gentoo kerneln brachte der keine vernünftige terminalauflösung zustande! Zu meiner "erleichterung" kann ich sagen: Obwohl ich alles fest in den kernel einkompiliert hab, der saund funzt mit dem gentoo kernel auch net!! Sonst wär ich bös in bedrängnis gekommen!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## g3kko

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
> 
> ...

 

Das sieht für mich so aus, als hättest du ALSA installiert. Also, entweder ALSA oder OSS, aber nicht beides zusammen.

----------

## g3kko

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ja also ich habs jetzt nochmals mit dem gentoo-r7 kernel probiert.

 

Ich habe jetzt schon häufig gelesen, daß man die Finger von den Gentoo-Kerneln lassen sollte, weil da so viele merkwürdige Patches drinstecken. Ich verwende immer Plain Vanilla.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Wie schon immer mit den gentoo kerneln brachte der keine vernünftige terminalauflösung zustande!

 

Was verstehst du unter einer vernünftigen Terminalauflösung?

btw: Ist das mit dem Code in der Signatur Absicht?

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Ich verwende immer Plain Vanilla.

 

Genau. Einfach der beste imho... :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Was verstehst du unter einer vernünftigen Terminalauflösung?

 

'stty size' gibt bei mir '48 128', das mein ich mit "vernünftig".

 *Quote:*   

> Ist das mit dem Code in der Signatur Absicht?

 

Hmmm...??? Wie meinen?!

Ich hab die sig schon nicht "mal so nebenbei aus versehen" gespeichert... :Question: 

Zum thema:  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Also, entweder ALSA oder OSS, aber nicht beides zusammen.

 

Also ich hab ja schon net so plan von dem ganzen...sieht also ganz danach aus, dass das teil kernelseitig unterstützt wird und das prob bei dem vor dem computer liegt. Suche mir mal doquu dazu...*popcornhol*

dev

[edit] Was für pakete holst du dir auf den rechner, damit's funzt?! Ich möcht hier nämlich nets nutzloses installiern, auch braucht mein bruder unsere gesamte bandbreite... :Sad: 

----------

## g3kko

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 'stty size' gibt bei mir '48 128', das mein ich mit "vernünftig".

 

Ich habe die Kerneloption vga=9 und bekomme 50 x 132. Mir scheint, daß 48 x 128 nicht von jeder Grafikkarte unterstützt wird. Vielleicht solltest du etwas normales nehmen.

 *Quote:*   

> Was für pakete holst du dir auf den rechner, damit's funzt?! Ich möcht hier nämlich nets nutzloses installiern, auch braucht mein bruder unsere gesamte bandbreite...

 

Ich habe (noch) kein ALSA, und hatte den Sound-Treiber für den VIA 82C686 Chipsatz fest in den Kernel einkompiliert, als ich noch keine SB Live Player hatte. Insofern brauchst du keine Pakete. Also: ALSA deinstallieren, falls du es nicht verwenden willst.

----------

